# 20 Gallon Vertical Orchid Vivarium



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok guys I'm in the process of working on a new viv. This is a first for me on several things. First its my very first vertical tank but its coming together great. Secondly, an orchid dominated tank. For the moment I haven't decided on a type of animal (really thinking about getting Oophaga pumilio 'bluejeans') it'll be awhile because I'm still constantly researching on the pumilio species and prepairing for them. But until that time I'm just gonna have the orchids and a few broms and seed the tank so the micro fauna population will exploded. But back to the tank,










It was on old leaky 20 gallon so I popped the rims off and gave the tank a deep cleaning and a new seal of silicone.










The rims were an old ugly cream colored so while I had the opportunity I painted them black.



















Sealed the rims back onto the tank.










Went ahead and created the false bottom also.










Siliconed bottom pane its (12" x 6") it could have been a very very slight smaller but we squeezed it into the tank, I got nervous for a minute. But it fit and is sealed.










As the bottom frame dried I went on to make the false screen pane. This functions to support the door and gives it a clean professional look. All I did was take a screen kit and fit it to the size and siliconed it to the bottom pane glass.










Here it is siliconed.

More tomorrow if I can get the door pane cut a tad smaller. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never thought to glue screen frame to the glass portion. I bet it will have a nice uniform look. Hope to see the future product.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok guys I couldnt finish the entire door portion because I've ran out of screen frame gotta pick up more tomorrow. But today I did get my glass door cut to the exact size just gotta wait until I get the screen frame. But that and siliconing the door hinges, magnet snaps and a handle then it'll be complete I do have the screen vent completed to.










An idea of how the finished product will look. You can see how the bottom pane and top scrent vent is finished and the class door is 50% done.










Screen vent completed.

That's all for today tomorrow the door will be completed and I will begin to spray great stuff foam and add a lot of drift wood pieces to it. Stay tuned guys and comment. If interested in anything more specific just ask, more questions the better :b lol.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Got my extra screen frame it'll be completed tonight or tomorrow.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I completed the frame, but as I was going to silicone the glass to the frame my careless cousin who I purposefully said there class here don't sit on it, well he sat on it and now I gotta go back to Lowes on get another piece, pissed off for tonight. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok gonna give this another try, got my glass from Lowes AGAIN! Got eaxtra too. But tonight if nothing else happens the door should be completed and fully functional pics to come. Please coment and ask questions.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Frame completed. Waiting on it to dry then cleaning up the extra silicone then applying hindges, door handle and magnetic locks. Stay tuned and comment. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Door is secured and drying at the moment. Tomorrow magnetic lock and handle goes on then I begin the greatstuff background. Gonna paint hinges brown too.










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Orchids arrived today.

Liparis gibbosa










Cleiastoma subulatum 










Den. loddegessii 










Sarcolabiopsis tenella










Den. pieridii










Eria maingaya










Cleistoma discolor










Bulbo. purpurascens 










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like just some normal fiberglass screen...I used the same in my first one. Now I switched to no-see-um screen and the best/cheapest I found it is by buying mosquito head nets at at a sports/outdoor store and cutting them to fit the screen. I like the DIY!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

cudda15 said:


> Looks like just some normal fiberglass screen...I used the same in my first one. Now I switched to no-see-um screen and the best/cheapest I found it is by buying mosquito head nets at at a sports/outdoor store and cutting them to fit the screen. I like the DIY!


It is lol, next setup no-see-um net will be used. It's what I had at the moment. Just have to watch the fruit flies.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah man...I did the same thing. I then looked for rolls of the no see um and they are expensive. The idea for the head netting hit me at Sports Authority..they are cheap and you'll be able to so about 2 or 3 setups with one net.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

It and the no see um is basically the same.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

good ideas on the door frame and the no see um net. i tried wedding veil tulle once but it was too fragile.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Veil just sounds to fragile Ahaha 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just aheads up, hinges are dry handle is drying and the wood and slate is being boiled as we speak. Gonna be spraying great stuff foam tonight, pics to come. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Got the great stuff in and place driftwood, cypress, vines and slate for ground cover and orchid attachments. 










Front view.










Side view.










Top view.

What do you guys think? Good/ not good. Comment and let me know what you think. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beginning to add coco fiber to the background.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jsnptnd25 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey I'm planning on starting a 40 gallon breeder soon and was just wondering if you could show more of the magnetic locks you're using. Thanks and good job so far.

Sent from Jsnptnd25 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haven't got them on yet as the door came off again I got to get a stronger epoxy.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jsnptnd25 said:


> Hey I'm planning on starting a 40 gallon breeder soon and was just wondering if you could show more of the magnetic locks you're using. Thanks and good job so far.
> 
> Sent from Jsnptnd25 using Tapatalk


It's just ordinary cabinet locks.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Chirkk (Aug 12, 2012)

Looking good! I can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Chirkk said:


> Looking good! I can't wait to see it planted!


Me too, gotta get more silicone :/

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I wanna apologize for not posting updates, I've been going back and forth to my local college as I just started back and havent gotta a chance to finish up the tank. Well today I got the entire back part of the background covered in silicone and cocofiber/sphangum moss. Later tonight ill have the second half. I'll post pics when I get it done so guys don't give up quite yet lol .

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Background is completed and drying. Gonna give it a few days to air out and get rid of the vinegar smell then I'm.gonna seal the doors on permanently. I also accidentally grabbed a tube of white ge silicone I gonna see how will this is gonna be :l if its noticeable gonna coat it in clear, hopefully will not come to that but in the next few days the tank should be completed.



















Not best pic but only good one for this angle. Enjoy and comment guys. 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cleaned up and better view of the background its airing out right now and then I'm sealing the door to the tank. 



















Whatcha think? 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks pretty good so far


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Looks pretty good so far


Thank you. 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks good! How long have you been working with orchids?


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

For about one month lol New to it also 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

I just don't have the vision that you guys do. I'm sure it will end up looking amazing. I love following along and then seeing the end product. Do you have an idea of what you want and where and then make the background or do you put pieces of wood and slate in there and see how it will turn out later??


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

The Dude1 said:


> I just don't have the vision that you guys do. I'm sure it will end up looking amazing. I love following along and then seeing the end product. Do you have an idea of what you want and where and then make the background or do you put pieces of wood and slate in there and see how it will turn out later??


It's a fun process and I enjoy following them until the finish product. I actually plan on my look and the go from that. Some of it is planned and then the last pieces are just thrown in. I actually finished everything except planting after this post I'm will be adding the pics.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tank is completed planting begins tomorrow.










Bottom subtrate with magnolia and oak leaf litter seed with various isopods and Springtails.










Bottom right corner.










Top right corner











Back top corner










Full tank shot

Added surface area in this setup. Ok what do you guys think and where would you place the orchids in here? Also gonna add two bromeliads in here and for the bottom subtrate a weird fern that popped up in my in my arautus viv.
Comment and let me know your opinions.
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Chirkk (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks good, one thing though. Those lights look purple, the tank would bring out it's true colors with some LED or CFL lighting.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Chirkk said:


> Looks good, one thing though. Those lights look purple, the tank would bring out it's true colors with some LED or CFL lighting.


They are temporary old fish tank lights. Just for the shots.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

The setup is completed and planted gonna add more orchids and another brom in the future but here they are. Sorry for quality my phone being crappy and want focus right.










Side shot










Front shot











Top right





































Brom

Is placement for these ok or do they need to be lowered or raise? Comment and hope you guys enjoy. As I add orchids or broms ill post and when I get frogs later down the road ill post too. In a few weeks ill do an updated shot.
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## hockeyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like it will be beautiful


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

hockeyboy said:


> Looks like it will be beautiful


Thank you, its still growing in taking it Majorly slow.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok guys, I know I said frogs where gonna be in here but I couldn't pass him up, he a sweetie.











Male crested gecko, awesome little guy and I'm gonna get a female for him and see what happens.










He found a weird spot to hide. Comment and hope you guys enjoy. 
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## EPP Aqua Store (Oct 24, 2012)

That's a darn handsome looking crested, I wish we can have them here... 
Great setup by the way! I'll be subscribing!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow! That all looks great!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

EPP Aqua Store said:


> That's a darn handsome looking crested, I wish we can have them here...
> Great setup by the way! I'll be subscribing!


Thank you, he is a tame little guy, hes been handled at the petstore I work at and I finally bought him since no customers would. I believe he is male and gonna be looking for a female or two and see if I can get breeding to occur if I can ill send them through here . 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

FIT BMX said:


> Wow! That all looks great!


Thank you.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm gonna have to post updates on this tank, not much has happened except the gecko being added. Plants have halfway rooted, and some have new growth. I also added rabbits foot fern, some pothos and some others plants name not ringing a bell. I'll update the pics this weekend

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## EPP Aqua Store (Oct 24, 2012)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Thank you, he is a tame little guy, hes been handled at the petstore I work at and I finally bought him since no customers would. I believe he is male and gonna be looking for a female or two and see if I can get breeding to occur if I can ill send them through here .
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


That's cool! I hope you can breed them too... sending them through will be a tough one though


----------



## Jean Kaye (Aug 12, 2012)

What did you use to make the false bottom? Looks perfect for that use...


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lava rocks then screen placed on top, for my subtrate mix its cocofiber mixed with orchid bark, sphangum, and crumpled leaves.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------

